# Samsung Home Theatre DIY repair advice



## Kizzaaah (May 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am hoping that someone here may be able to offer some advice or point me in the right direction...

I just recently bought a Samsung Home Theatre HT-TWZ 312 system, with 5 speakers surround sound, off a guy for $5. He told me that it works but it got some water damage. Told me that he was going to try fix it but the repair man told him it would cost $250 so he just went out and bought a new one. I have it all set-up, using the wireless for the rear speakers. It works for about 5-10 minutes, sounds great, but then the front 3 speakers die down, the rear speakers work fine still. I assume because they are not plugged directly into the receiver. I noticed that after about 5-10 minutes the fan stops working, that's when the speakers die down. I turned it off, waited for about a minute and then turned it back on and it comes up with "protect" and shuts off again. I then unplug it for a little while, plug it back in and go through the same process again. Looking around online I read that it does this because of over heating or some kind of malfunction.

I unplugged it all, pulled the cover off and had a look, but I am newish to this, so I don't know exactly what everything inside does. Nothing looks broken, to me it all looks fine. I know this part can be dangerous, I simply wanted to observe, no touching. I plugged it back in, no speakers or anything attached, and it ran perfectly fine for 30 minutes then I shut it off. 

Am I right in thinking that this may be an overheating issue? Do you think that this could possibly be an easy fix? Or is the repair guy right and could cost $250? One more question  Do you know of a website that could show me what everything inside does so I have a better understanding? 

If anyone could help or point me in the right direction I will really appreciate it.

Cheers!

Kiz


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You are likely correct about something overheating. I'd be looking for that with an infrared meter and using freeze spray to cool to verify.

Most repairs are done at the board level these days, and few boards can be replaced for less than $250. The estimate you got was likely based on board level repair or a guess to get rid of you.


----------



## Kizzaaah (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Icaillo for the quick reply! I will definitely try with the infrared meter and freeze spray. I don't have the equipment myself, but I have a friend who would. 

Thanks for the insight about the boards aswell, I thought that might've been the case.


----------

